# Tri Suits



## T.M.H.N.E.T (5 Jun 2012)

I know there are constant reviews in the popular mags on the subject but they often don't really apply to the real world (that is,I'm not a superlean pro)

This time last year I bought a cheapish trisuit as a bit of mirror motivation,if anything is going to show up imperfections it's tight lycra! Anyhow,although the suit fits well enough (I preplanned and bought the correct size I wanted to be) there is a little problem of it being seethrough.

Needless to say I need a replacement as I just couldn't expect someone to sit behind me with my ass glaring back at them like a full moon  

So the question is, does anyone own either of these? and how revealing are they when wet? (sprint with pool swim)

Orca Core Basic 
Speedo LZR Racer Comp


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2012)

In general, the darker the fabric, the less see-though it is likely to get. I have a basic Orca trisuit and it's great. However I am pretty small and lean so not sure I can advise you on what happens when they overstretch. The answer, I guess, would be to size up.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (6 Jun 2012)

Probably a good idea. I live 20 mins from CRC so returns aren't an issue :P


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (4 Jul 2012)

Bought an Orca Core in XL today. fits perfectly :O

Time is tickin' down now


----------



## gb901 (21 Sep 2012)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I know there are constant reviews in the popular mags on the subject but they often don't really apply to the real world (that is,I'm not a superlean pro)
> 
> This time last year I bought a cheapish trisuit as a bit of mirror motivation,if anything is going to show up imperfections it's tight lycra! Anyhow,although the suit fits well enough (I preplanned and bought the correct size I wanted to be) there is a little problem of it being seethrough.
> 
> ...


imo theyre much of a muchness. obviously the ones over £100 anre all singing and dancing but you can get a bargain on a well known online auction site


----------

